# PUPPY ALERT WARNING CUTENESS OVERLOAD



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie</span>[/B]


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrat's....I am sooo happy for you!! Billie Joe is soooo sweet......looooove his color! Your right Mr. Wookie and he will have a ball....can't wait for more pics!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That puppy is sooooo cute . Shih tzus are just as cute as Maltese , and they do come in such great colors . A black shih tzu is on my wish list . Sarah


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

he is overload cuteness sure enough










Is this lady taking Bella?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

adorable.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, he's soooooo cute!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is very cute......but I don't understand.....why do you have to get rid of Bella? And will your husband be OK with another dog? How can you bear to part with Bella. I'm very confused.....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> She is very cute......but I don't understand.....why do you have to get rid of Bella? And will your husband be OK with another dog? How can you bear to part with Bella. I'm very confused.....[/B]


im confused too


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Me three!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322638
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add me to that list of confusion too, how could you????


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

congrats, he is too cute


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> She is very cute......but I don't understand.....why do you have to get rid of Bella? And will your husband be OK with another dog? How can you bear to part with Bella. I'm very confused.....[/B]


 

Melanie</span>


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366ff">So does the lady have Bella Mia now?







The puppy is very cute. Why does your husband want to get rid of Bella Mia? I'm confused also.</span>


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> <span style="color:#3366ff">So does the lady have Bella Mia now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am still confused too. 

By the way, cindy6755, I just love all 3 of your dogs!! They are all too adorable.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322652
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Miko is a cutie also, I love the one of him in your gallery in the bag.

Cindy


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

OH MY GOSH MEL!!! I am so jealous!!!! I LOOOOOOVE Shih Tzu's!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Billy is very cute









I hope that Bella is happier in her new home.
She should be treated like the princess that she is


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Dear Melanie, 

WOW that is one cute puppy!














A black shih tzu is on my wish list, too -- whenever Sprout is ready for a sister or brother. 

We have not all walked in your shoes and we do not know the fine details that you know -- and that is all right -- what's important is that you do what you feel is best for precious Bella Mia. I'm glad that she will still be nearby and be in your life. It sounds like she will be a very happy girl in her new home!
















Love to you, 

Jacki


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too.








[/B][/QUOTE]


Add me to that list of confusion too, how could you????















[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=18536:attachment] Me too. 

What if the new puppy doesn't like to share toys either? 

I agree with Jacki though that it certainly isn't up to anyone to judge... I guess it's just hard to imagine .....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm confused as well. The new puppy could have the same issue.. 
I hope not. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations on your new addition, and hopefully it will all work well for everyone.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

what great new Melanie.. he is Totally Adorable!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> She is very cute......but I don't understand.....why do you have to get rid of Bella? And will your husband be OK with another dog? How can you bear to part with Bella. I'm very confused.....[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322642
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add me to that list of confusion too, how could you????















[/B][/QUOTE]

[attachment=18536:attachment] Me too. 

What if the new puppy doesn't like to share toys either? 

I agree with Jacki though that it certainly isn't up to anyone to judge... I guess it's just hard to imagine .....
[/B][/QUOTE]















I would have taken her


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> what great news Melanie.. he is Totally Adorable!![/B]



I would be sad to part with a malt that I've had for so long, but given the circumstances, I do think its great news that Bella will be in a better environment. She deserves it.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Mel Bella is a beautiful little girl







. I would have told my husband where he can go







.

My Sammy maree can be a real bossy boots and is always stealing from max and Ernie and beating them up. When she gets out of hand, I put her in "Time out", over time her behaviour has really improved.

Most girls are the Bossy Princess. Honestly though, what if this new pup has his own issues, then what?????.

I would have traded my hubby in before my furbaby.

I am not judging you, please don't feel that way. I guess I am shocked ( Bella is beautiful) and concerned ( incase hubby doesn't like this dog).

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought you were getting another female maltese?
I'm reallllllllly confused.
I hope Bella is much happier there and the woman keeps her forever.
I also hope your new male pup gets along okay with Wookie. Males are known to make their mark when another male is there and Wook is so little.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww!!!! Look at that little guy







he sure is a cutie...Best of luck with him









I know how you feel about someone telling you that your pup better go to another home, and you can do nothing about it














It is so annoying

but I hope Bella is living the best life now, and you get the chance to see her more often









Good luck









Kat


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Mel, i'm so saddened to hear this, i'm sure bella mia will be happy in her new home with this lady.

I'm also confused, surely this pups breeder would not allow the swap of dogs


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congradulations on your new addition


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow...don't know what to say....makes me feel sad that you walked into a store and traded one of your fluffs!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Surely your husband knows by now that ALL women have hissy fits








That must have been a very difficult thing to have to do - I don't think I could have gone through with it and I do hope it all works out perfectly for everyone involved


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know what to say either.. I'm quite shocked.







I think I would be too sad to add another addition just yet though, but you know your situation the best.







Very cute pup, though! Congratulations!







Please don't think we're being hard on you but most feel our malts are like our kids & we take the good with the bad. Again, we've not walked in your shoes - so no judgement here.








When your husband wants rid of Mr. Wookie, please look me up though!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, what to say???? I can't imagine letting go of Bella!! Wish you had made it known you were having that much trouble with her.........you would have had many here on SM to take Bella in! It was a sad post for me! I do hope you have success with your new puppy though!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=322636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. I am sure someone from SM would have taken Bella









ginny


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You got Bella as an adult dog, didn't you? So this makes her third home in three years?

Only you know your situation at home, but if your husband truly wanted Bella gone, surely there were better ways to find her a new home than to give her to a total stranger at a store? If this woman could get tired of her new puppy after only one day and "trade up", whose to say she won't see a dog she likes better than Bella later on and trade her, too?

Like the others, I also find this thread very troubling.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I would never want to offend anyone, but I must say that if you or husband felt that Bella wasn't working out, why would you replace her with a new puppy that may not work out as well? If as others have said that Bella has been from home to home, she probably has security/anxiety issues and now she has to deal with yet another move to a completely different envirnoment. I am not judging you, I just feel very badly for little Bella and hope that the new puppy will fit in to your home, and hopefully not have the issues that made your husband feel that Bella was not right for your home.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Mel, you certainly know how much i love you.








I don`t know if i am happy for Bella as she is now accepted and loved by her new owner but i am still sad she couldn`t have that way in your home. I don`t know the whole story but i wish you the very best with the new puppy, he is certainly very cute. I hope this time everything works out.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i would have taken her too!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope that everyone would keep in mind ... we can't really know what another person is going through unless we have stood in their place. We have never seen Melanie to be a person who wants anything less than the best for any of her dogs. Surely she has made the best decision she can, taking into consideration the circumstances and conditions that have led up to the decision.














It cannot have been an easy decision to make. 

Can't wait to see more pics of little Billie Joe, and I hope he will become a wonderful brother to Micro and Wookie.







I hope we'll also get to hear how Bella Mia is liking her new home!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Although I am confused, I know that things are your house can be very unforgiving. Hope that all parties(people and fluffs) are happy in the end. 
Aimee


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> [/B]



*OH MY GOSH!!!! How adorable!!!!

My friend's Shih Tzu just had 4 puppies last Thursday. I have only seen their pictures, but they are just adorable and the mom is taking such great care of her new babies. They are all black and white. 2 have more black, and the other 2 have more white. They all have that little stripe down their foreheads. And he wants me to have one!!! I don't think I can do it.....but it would be a blast!!!*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am VERY sorry for troubling anyone. SHAME on me!</span>

</span>

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I hope that everyone would keep in mind ... we can't really know what another person is going through unless we have stood in their place. We have never seen Melanie to be a person who wants anything less than the best for any of her dogs. Surely she has made the best decision she can, taking into consideration the circumstances and conditions that have led up to the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN Jacki!


Mel -I know without a doubt this is not a decision you made on the fly or took lightly. I know that God opened this door for you and has blessed you with a wonderful home for both Bella and Billie!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

After reading through your reply I have a better understanding of the situation. I must say that you need not explain yourself, as I hope that my post didn't offend you. From what was originally posted though, I understood it to be kind of a trade thing, one pup for another. I was only pointing out that if this pup doesn't behave in sharing toys etc., the possibility can arise that he may not fit in as well. As you can't predict the future, you can only hope for the best. You worked with Bella, and got her able to socialize, and that is a great thing! Hopefully all will work out with this pup. He is very cute, by the way. I'm glad that Bella found a good home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> After reading through your reply I have a better understanding of the situation. I must say that you need not explain yourself, as I hope that my post didn't offend you. From what was originally posted though, I understood it to be kind of a trade thing, one pup for another. I was only pointing out that if this pup doesn't behave in sharing toys etc., the possibility can arise that he may not fit in as well. As you can't predict the future, you can only hope for the best. You worked with Bella, and got her able to socialize, and that is a great thing! Hopefully all will work out with this pup. He is very cute, by the way. I'm glad that Bella found a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

</span> 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mel ~ I think the confusion is the fact that the breeder still has the puppy, and is allowing the "trade". For instance, if one of my fosters were approved for adoption, the approved applicant would have no business trading with another party, nor would it be allowed.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww Melanie
your new addition is adorable!
and i could relate to you and your decision, but overall i am so glad bella found a person like ingrid and you found someone like ingrid








it seems it worked out for everyone.
but cute shihtzu


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel ~ I think the confusion is the fact that the breeder still has the puppy, and is allowing the "trade". For instance, if one of my fosters were approved for adoption, the approved applicant would have no business trading with another party, nor would it be allowed.[/B]


Melanie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

My Dear Mel,
First and foremost, welcome back to SM. I personally missed your positivity and kindess quite a bit around here, as well as your presence in CHAT. 
Regarding this puppy situation..You never even had to SHARE this information... You are a smart, loving , kind, intuitive woman and thirdly, you KNOW your animals. I have full faith in the fact that your decision was made with care and the well being of Bella Mia beyond all other factors.
I understand concern from others, but not the lack of faith in you and your decision making abilities. I hope and pray that you and Sarah have a forever home for the new baby, BLACKJACK. I am sure you can train him and help him to get along with the others. I believe it is easier to get a baby that you can train as he grows and other dogs and pecking order are already established within the household...making the newcomer the one that has to fit in. 
I have full faith in your ability to train him and that all will work out well. Look how much better Bella Mia got!! Some dogs NEED to be the ONLY dog in the house...
So, welcome back, Mel! Big Love, x0x0x0x0 Nanci


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds to me like you did what was best for everyone concerned, especially Bella. 
(and your sanity - having to live with a man.....I know what that's like!!!







)

I read your original post in the beginning and then read a couple of replys - they made me sad for you. I always felt you did what you needed to do - not necessarily what you wanted.
I'm sorry I didn't post a reply in your defense at that time...and I didn't look again until now.

I'm glad things have turned out good for you and I wish you all the luck in the world with your precious little Blackjack. - He's just too cute!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Sounds to me like you did what was best for everyone concerned, especially Bella.
> (and your sanity - having to live with a man.....I know what that's like!!!
> 
> 
> ...






*Dear Pat,*



*Thank you for your understanding.*



*He's cute for sure... however I am NOT gonna fall in love... I am not gonna fall in love, I AM NOT gonna fall in love with him... yeah if I keep saying it enough, perhaps I will believe it.* *His breeder let us bring him home Friday evening. I am not gonna fall in love with him. hehee*



*Here is a photo I took Friday night of him.... Sara got him his first Puppy Bone. hehee He's DARLING, but NOT Mr Wookie.







As long as Sara loves him I am happy.*



*I am wondering about the eye color thing now... I had only half paid attention to that thread, I think I need to revisit it. His eyes are not green but have a dark blue tint to them sometimes.*



*We saw Bella Mia yesterday, she looked great and is very happy. Ingrid is just so in love with her and calls her Mia. Bella ran to her everytime she was called, it was so heartwarming to see. I am so happy that Bella has the confidence she does now and is not the dog we got her as. GOOD for her!*



*enJOY!*

*Melanie*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW Mel he is so cute!!








I am so happy to hear Bella is happy and doing well..

xoxo ANDREA~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Wow...don't know what to say....makes me feel sad that you walked into a store and traded one of your fluffs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Kidding.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww hes sooo cute Mel.







And we'll see about you not falling in love with him.











Much Love,

Susan and SaraBella


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, Melanie - he is adorable!!





















Can't wait to watch him grow! Love his first puppy bone, too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....well I'm in love with him....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Melanie I am SO glad that Ingrid and Bella Mia are bonding and doing so well. It sounds like Ingrid is a great adoptive mommy who will have many happy years with Bella Mia. And I'm so glad you can see her sometimes, too. 

Little Blackjack is just darling, that new pic is precious!







I like the bone Sara got him. Sprout might need one.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Now just how cute will a little white fluff match up with a little black fluff!?!?!?!

Can't wait to see more pics!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Glad to hear that Bella Mia is doing so well









BlackJack is very cute


----------

